# Silver paint, is this the best I can expect?



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I know I'm never going to get a really 'deep' gloss with a silver car, but is this the best I can hope for?

This wash just a simple hand wash, then polished using AG SRP & AG perfect polishing cloth.



















I personally have never clayed the car, but the paint honestly doesn't feel like sand paper when clean so dont think it really needs it, but I am open to suggestions as better products/techniques to get a higher level of shine.

Also is there a 'noob' way of hiding stone chips, got a few in bonnet that I would like to hide.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice car, firstly :thumb:

Even though the car might 'feel' smooth to the touch with your fingers, you'd probably be surprised what a claying session would lift off - just go for a mild one like the sonus green or the one that comes with the Meguiars 'quik clay' kit. Keep the area you're working on well lubed and give the car a wash after you've finished. 

AG will natually recommend using the 'perfect polishing cloth' with SRP, but tbh it's not the best material for application imo. and I'd suggest going with a microfibre pad like the clearkote or sonus ones (or even just fold a microfibre cloth into a 3"x3" 'pad'. Work a small section at a time with reasonable pressure for a few minutes until you see the SRP change from the white look it has at the start to a clear/translucent almost 'greasy' look, then wipe off and move onto the next section. It is hard work to do a full car, but you have to remember that this doesn't need doing very often and with this stage you're creating the vast majority of the overall look of the paint, so it's worth taking your time and doing it well.

Although the wax layer on top of this will only add a very small amount to the overall look (you're creating 90% of gloss in the step above as I said), you should follow this to seal in and preserve the finish you've created, with something like one of the 'light colour charged' Dodo waxes, or if durability is your primary concern then something like Collinite 476s works really well over an SRP base or maybe even Finish Kare 1000p 'high temp paste wax' (although it's fully synthetic and not technically a wax at all). These latter 2 products are currently among the top performers in terms of longevity but they still look great too, even on silver. That's not to infer that the Dodo waxes aren't durable - they are, but the 476s and FK1000p are widely ackowledged as being the strongest in this area.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

You could just get Ag Extra Gloss Protection from Halfords and put that over the SRP which will seal in the SRP and lasts well. The above products are better but if you dont want to wait on mail order then EGP is good sealant.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that advice pit viper, durability is something I am looking for as I live about 50 yards from the sea, and the salt is unbelivable!

I am defo interested in claying the car, and have been mooching around the net looking for the best to buy, seems the sonus gets good reviews so Ill go with that I think.I will also order up some of the collinite you recommend, and give that a whizz. To date I have only ever used AG products, being a noob in the car cleaning world, I assumed they were a good product, how my eyes have been opened after reading these forums!. Thats not to detract from AG stuff, I have always been happy with the results I have achieved, but after seeing what can be done, My bar has been raised a few feet!

Your right about a whole car being hard work, and I had to go and get an estate! Only good thing about silver I have noticed is it hides small scratches really well, and I have to look double hard to find swirls, so its got its good points I guess.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, I'd agree on the EGP and forgot to mention that. I'd also include Turtle Wax's Gloss Guard (if you can still buy it?) as it's almost exactly the same as the AG EGP in terms of performance, but doesn't require the overly prolonged waiting period between applying and removing.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rilla said:


> Thanks for that advice pit viper, durability is something I am looking for as I live about 50 yards from the sea, and the salt is unbelivable!
> 
> I am defo interested in claying the car, and have been mooching around the net looking for the best to buy, seems the sonus gets good reviews so Ill go with that I think.I will also order up some of the collinite you recommend, and give that a whizz. To date I have only ever used AG products, being a noob in the car cleaning world, I assumed they were a good product, how my eyes have been opened after reading these forums!. Thats not to detract from AG stuff, I have always been happy with the results I have achieved, but after seeing what can be done, My bar has been raised a few feet!
> 
> Your right about a whole car being hard work, and I had to go and get an estate! Only good thing about silver I have noticed is it hides small scratches really well, and I have to look double hard to find swirls, so its got its good points I guess.


My pleasure, mate :thumb: Contrary to what many people unfamiliar with this site might think, AG products, on the whole, are very widely regarded and the SRP in particular is a staple product for many members.

The sonus 'green' clay is a great one for a beginner and for cars like yours which don't require anything stronger. It's still capable of removing more serious bonded on contaminants as I did my Grandad's car with this clay and that did actually feel rough to the touch.

The combination of the claying treatment, a good SRP session followed by 2 layers of the Collinite 476s will give you the best 'bang for your buck' that you can get and considering the environmnent you're in, is a wise choice imho.

Best of luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Are you after something like this?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I find silver can be pretty unrewarding but you can still get good results looks pretty good there. Claying can really help things though and is well worthwhile before polishing imo


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Definately clay. See here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109945

This is the last picture I have of it as it currently stands


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

A few thoughts and ideas from us can be found on this link, along with example images...

*What is the best last step product to use on solid white and light metallic/pearlescent colours?*

:thumb:


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, thanks for all the advice guys!

Avanti, yup that vectra is looking good, I would be happy with that finish.

Spitfire the bonnet on that bmw is M.I.N.T! just read through your other post, and yup, im gonna have to clay mine i guess. I will order up some of the maguires i think as it comes in a kit with lube. Mrs is already starting to tut at me and i haven't even brought anything yet  (apart from my AG red bag of goodies, which I told her was only 30 quid, shhhhh) No doubt she will be filling for divorce when i spend a whole weekend pampering the one I love the most (my car of course!)


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

WX51 TXR could not me more correct. I have loved the Werkstat Acrylic, as well as Menzerna FMJ on lightly colored cars.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok probably a stupid question but.....

Is 1 3oz bar of clay enough to a BIG car like mine, or would 2 be better?


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

one of the clay bars in the megs kit will be enough yep!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

One bar will be enough, yes and I usually break mine into 2 parts so I have a fresh one once one half has been refolded and remoulded to its limits and it's too contaminated. Depends on the size of the bar to start with whether or not this is possible of course, but most are.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks guys, looks like ill be busy in a few days then. 

I ordered some of the collinite aswell, plus a wheel cleaning brush, some MF cloths, a bottle of sonus tyre stuff, and a tub of poorboys wheel stuff (cant remember which 1 now). If the mrs asks, it was 20 quid!

As a final question, for polishing the metal bits, exhaust, badges etc, would brasso be ok?. I know from the threads i have read autosol metal polish seems the norm, but I got a 5ltr bottle of brasso and im guessing they basically do the same thing?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

This is my E46 in silver, I clay, use srp, then colli 476s.

Brings out a nice shine


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Another here in support of the Werkstat range, especially Acrylic Jet Trigger, exceptionally easy to use, layers well, and gives a lovely wet finish to a silver car - well, that's what it did to my last car, which was silver.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's our VW Fox:










This was machine polishes, then I used CG EZ Creme Glaze followed by 2x layers of Dodo SN.

Your looks will mostly come from a good machine polish to add a high gloss finish. The choice of LSP will only add a subtle difference IMO.

Definitely Clay the car though :thumb:


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, looking nice.
I really want to have the car machine polished cos its got a few swirls and minor scratches on it, but no one here does it :s Bit of a bummer really cos I dont have the skill or confidence to do it my self, I know how easy it is to burn through paint with them, and a respray just dont do it for me!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rilla said:


> Yeah, looking nice.
> I really want to have the car machine polished cos its got a few swirls and minor scratches on it, but no one here does it :s Bit of a bummer really cos I dont have the skill or confidence to do it my self, I know how easy it is to burn through paint with them, and a respray just dont do it for me!


Get a DA then,youd have to be cack handed to burn with one.Still sensible precautions should be taken (taping rubbers,not dwelling _too _long on one area) but I think theyre a safer bet than a rotary if you dont have much experience of these things..like me!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some good advice above, a DA is pretty safe although a practise wont hurt.

The Kestrel is a cheap machine and very good :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rilla said:


> Yeah, looking nice.
> I really want to have the car machine polished cos its got a few swirls and minor scratches on it, but no one here does it :s Bit of a bummer really cos I dont have the skill or confidence to do it my self, I know how easy it is to burn through paint with them, and a respray just dont do it for me!


I have only been to the IOM to Port Erin for the chess congress, you must have the shiniest car on the island :thumb:


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

lol thanks avanti, I must admit, most cars over here are FILTHY!

Mind you, the total lack of 'decent' valeters or any detailers doesnt help the situation much!.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rilla said:


> lol thanks avanti, I must admit, most cars over here are FILTHY!
> 
> Mind you, the total lack of 'decent' valeters or any detailers doesnt help the situation much!.


Aye , but you can become the Island's top Valeter/detailer :thumb: 
Remember the finsih comes from the technique as well as the product, that Vectra although Silverlined was washed applied with asda car polish and car pride tough wax :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Rilla said:


> Mind you, the total lack of 'decent' valeters or any detailers doesnt help the situation much!.


Could be a market there then


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Could be a market there then


The idea had crossed my mind more than once. Lots of multi millionaires here with lots of nice motors. I'm sure they would be happy to pay top dollar for a top job. Might have to look into going on a propper course to learn how to use all the polishers and products.:buffer::car:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rilla said:


> The idea had crossed my mind more than once. Lots of multi millionaires here with lots of nice motors. I'm sure they would be happy to pay top dollar for a top job. Might have to look into going on a propper course to learn how to use all the polishers and products.:buffer::car:


Hmmm...the old cogs are spinning now  If only I didn't have ties and commitments I'd love to put a small team together of detailers from members on here to start something in an untapped marketplace like this sounds. I reckon we could clean up (no pun ).

Always fancied living there as well. Ah well, nevermind


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Rilla said:


> Brilliant, thanks guys, looks like ill be busy in a few days then.
> 
> I ordered some of the collinite aswell, plus a wheel cleaning brush, some MF cloths, a bottle of sonus tyre stuff, and a tub of poorboys wheel stuff (cant remember which 1 now). If the mrs asks, it was 20 quid!
> 
> As a final question, for polishing the metal bits, exhaust, badges etc, would brasso be ok?. I know from the threads i have read autosol metal polish seems the norm, but I got a 5ltr bottle of brasso and im guessing they basically do the same thing?


I use the brasso cloth stuff in a tin on my metal bits just because i have loads of it. Quick and easy, cleans them up nicely but offers no protection. But I do clean the car every week.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Hmmm...the old cogs are spinning now  If only I didn't have ties and commitments I'd love to put a small team together of detailers from members on here to start something in an untapped marketplace like this sounds. I reckon we could clean up (no pun ).
> 
> Always fancied living there as well. Ah well, nevermind


Only 10% income tax here, and 0% corporate tax, still not tempted.........lol


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, my arms ache like a mofo!

Took best part of two days, but finally done. I will get some pics tomorrow now, pub is full of people and I would feel a total *** photographing it, was bad enough with the constant 'you missed a bit' and 'you can do mine after' comments all day. Joys of running a pub I guess.

Very happy with the results. Cant say it's a massive improvement, but it is a big improvement!. 

I washed with AG body work shampoo, MF cloth dried. Did the wheels with AG alloy wheel cleaner. Then cracked out the Maguires clay & lube. Was fairly surprised how much got lifted considering i thought it was clean :s

Then applied AG SRP, put on with polishing cloth, take off with fresh MF cloth. looking good at this stage. Then busted out the collinite. read the instruction 4 times to make sure i was doing it right, then we was away. 

Once all the polish was done, moved onto interior. Good hoover out, fed and cleaned the leather with AG leather cleaner. I didnt use anything on the dash and trim, just gave a good wipe over with a wet, clean MF cloth, came up nice (not fond if ****pit shine etc, looks too greasy). Cleaned all the glass with AG glass polish and then did all the black plastic trim (grille, fog light surrounds, engine bay) with AG bumper care stuff, came up really nice. 

Bet it rains tonight now  lol

Thanks for all your advice, and I will get some pics up tomorrow! (sorry no before, during and afters tho, just the finished product, but believe me, it was filthy!)


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Zaino rocks on silver cars !!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

^ What Dave said.

Been using it since 2006. Only downside is you'd need to by a PC and polishes to get the best out of it as it will show up every imperfection due to its optical clarity. 

You could try Z-CS, Zaino finish but you can apply it over your existing products.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to the pic's :thumb:

Here's my silver Impreza wearing 5 coats of werkstat acrylic


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

it rained, lots, on the bright side, rain didnt stick to my car!, looks like it all worked nicely.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

seeing as we are showing off silver bonnets and all


----------



## koen_dr (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's mine with Zaino...










I bought a bottle Menzerna and I'll have a go some time with that, prior to sealing my car...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my go


----------



## Griffo (Apr 17, 2009)

here is my ZT with white diamond glaze and EX-P sealant


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The 350Z on the Zaino homepage always amazes me

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/images/Taylor350Z.jpg

I think it's Grey though?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> The 350Z on the Zaino homepage always amazes me
> 
> http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/images/Taylor350Z.jpg
> 
> I think it's Grey though?


me too Russ - sadly I could never make my car look like that, despite it being almost the same colour


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

You can get good results on Silver cars even by hand

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83616

This is my car topped off with Vic Concours x3 coats


----------

